# Travelling kiwi



## jamierd (May 21, 2010)

found this today got a little bit for everyione in here just go to the aviation section hope i put it in the right place 
Flying Kiwi


----------



## A4K (May 21, 2010)

I'm only 3 countries behind him...must be something in our climate downunder...


----------

